# Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm pleased to announce my first official Kindle Indie eBook called Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories (12 short stories plus bonus material for only 99 cents)

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311315691&sr=1-1 

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311315691&sr=1-1

Product Description
Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories is a collection of a dozen short stories that were published over the years in college journals, literary magazines, and anthologies while Frank Mundo wrote his award-winning novel-in-verse The Brubury Tales. All of the stories in this collection focus on the life and times of J.T. Glass (the narrator of The Brubury Tales), a Los Angeles security guard who has an uncanny knack for finding trouble and falling in love--often at the same time.

In many of the stories, J.T. is challenged with moral decisions that walk a thin line between humor and tragedy. In "Remorse" J.T. is forced to deal with a co-worker falsely accused of date rape and a suffering grandmother who asks him to kill her. In "A Friend in Need" J.T. discovers some horrifying secrets about his roommate who dies in a car accident and leaves J.T. behind to pick up the pieces. In the title story of the collection, a tale about high-school bullying you'll never forget, J.T. recognizes Gary Naysmith, an old acquaintance from high school, who just robbed the bank where J.T. works, and leaves J.T. badly beaten and barely conscious on the floor.

Some of the stories address events from J.T.'s childhood, from funny and painful pranks by family members to the horrific losses of a loving and erudite grandmother with Alzheimer's. Some stories address J.T.'s utter misunderstanding of women and his relationships with them. One story has J.T. waiting for fat and skinny college letters while another shows J.T being forced to take a drug test for his older brother.

Finally, this special edition also includes Bonus Material--the General Prologue to Frank Mundo's Brubury Tales, where we continue the story of J.T. Glass in this modern Los Angeles version of Chaucer's classic Canterbury Tales.

Stories contain violence, adult language, and adult situations.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Frank, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy made #10 on Amazon's Hot New Releases for Short Fiction. That was pretty cool. If you want to check it out, it's 12 short stories for 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311315691&sr=1-1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy made #5 on Amazon's Hot New Releases for Short Fiction -- 12 stories for 99 cents. And I got a nice blurb from the LA Times:  


"When Carolyn See wrote her dissertation on the Hollywood novel in 1963, she could find only three Los Angeles writers who were not writing about the movie business. When she published her first novel in 1970, her editor told her Joan Didion was her main competition. Today, as she sorts through candidates for the anthology, she's coming across scores of new writers: Michael Jaime Becerra, whose new book, "Every Night Is Ladies' Night," is set among Latino immigrants in El Monte...Or Frank Mundo, a security guard who works the graveyard shift and has self-published his tales of overnight security. See guesses there may be several hundred serious writers in the region..."  --- Los Angeles Times


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories -- 12 stories and bonus material for only 99 cents.  These are all stories previously published in magazines and anthologies. Check it out. I think you'll like it.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories -- 12 stories and bonus material for only 99 cents. If you like literary short stories check out the sample.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Great new review for Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and other stories (12 stories only 99 cents!)

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI

5 Stars -- If Philip Marlowe had been a security guard...or an anguished teenager

A smart rendering of the modern human condition. I laughed out loud through much of it - notwithstanding the descriptive parts (especially the lizard doing push-ups and boric acid-snorting roaches.) Perfect! A great read.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

"Ordinarily this was supposed to be the time when students were supposed to helpfully venture 'constructive criticism,' since part of the class was about learning to do just that, but there was no constructive criticism that I remember, because Frank Mundo was the kind of person who already knew how to write and what to write -- knew it in his bones. You could say his prose was perfect, and you'd be absolutely right on the money." - Carolyn See of The Washington Post (from the foreword to The Brubury Tales)

Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories 12 stories --> 99 cents
http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

New review for Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy...

5 Stars: These stories are so full of Soul!

"I was totally drawn into these realistic, heartwarmingly, and sometimes tragic human stories. I suspect these are semi-autobiographic; they are so full of soul. These are stories from J. T. Glass' life, a night security guard in Los Angeles, who has ambitions to be a writer. Frank Mundo has definitely succeeded here in this book. I look forward to reading The Brubury Tales, although I must admit that I am a little intimidated by his utilizing iambic pentameter. I will most likely read anything Frank Mundo writes; he has real talent, and a great future ahead of him."

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Another good review for Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories 99 cents

5 stars: Brilliant glimpses of a life

Mundo offers brilliant glimpses of moments in life of J.T. Glass, a security guard. Some are life defining, some fraught with moral dilemma, some just simple but powerful tableaus likely to stay etched in memory as if lighted by lightning. As each of these moments is different in significance and consequences, so the stories differ in mood and voice, but every one of them is carefully crafted, expressive but unembellished, a perfect reflection of those episodes.

Highly recommended!

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316735174&sr=1-1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

5 Stars: The Rhythm Just Flows....and the beat goes on, September 23, 2011

After reading *Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories* I knew I had to read more from Frank Mundo. The only problem was the fact that The Brubury Tales was written utilizing iambic pentameter and that scared the craaaap out of me! I felt like I had to put on my big girl panties to tackle this! So I sucked in a deep breath and dove in and I was blown away. To say Frank writes with style, passion and soul just begins to scratch the surface! His talent makes it seem so simple and easy. These stories and people (they are not just characters) will stay with you. I loved the premise of the whole book. And the fact that Frank makes an appearance in the book as the head boss cracked me up! It just makes you wonder if each and every actor is a piece of Frank also. I will read anything Frank Mundo writes, even if he chooses to use iambic pentameter again! Thank you for sharing your stories with the world!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047O2QSO/?tag=kbpst-20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005D7KFHI/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

"Just finished Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories and holy Moses, everyone should read that book." Reader from Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005D7KFHI/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

3 more 5-star reviews on Goodreads for Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

"I've read the first three stories. They are certainly electrifying and unforgettable." reader comment on Amazon for Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Another 5 star review on Amazon

5 Stars "Nailing the Voice"

Warning! Spoiler. (but only for one little story from this collection.)
Only read the first half of the stories but had to do a review. Enjoyed the first few stories and thought he was fantastic at conveying literary "voice." At first I thought I might find the mood too unrelentingly sombre but then I read the story called "Day at the Beach." It gives the balance and one of the most uplifting stories I've read. They say that one of the greatest skills an author can possess is to nail the "voice" of childhood. Frank Mundo has done it in this story. It will haunt me for a long time in a delightful way. If I were still teaching I'd go straight to school and try this one out on kids. I think they'd love all the BS from the big brother. I reckon they'd totally crack up. But don't get me wrong - these stories are for adults, though kids might enjoy that one.
The unpredictability! After all the preceding stories, I thought the big brother intended to half drown him. WRONG! These kids are so real, so cool and so lovable yet wicked. I'm a convert.
The "sensing" of the sea is perfect. This so nails the wildness, the scariness, the beauty of the ocean and all through the wondering eyes of childhood.
Now I'm off to read the stories I haven't even got to yet.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=pd_rhf_pe_p_t_1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

5 5-star reviews for Gary, the 4-Eyed Fairy and Other Short Stories. 12 short stories and bonus material for only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

A nice recommendation from Amazon UK boards...

"I have two books on my Kindle by Frank Mundo: The Brubury Tales and Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories. I'll admit that The Brubury Tales continues to sit on my to-be-read list (which is currently out of control). Gary the Four-Eyed Fairy is a collection of connected literary short stories. I actually read a good part of it when it was up free at one of those "writer's sites." I was knocked out. The stories are very well-crafted and pack an emotional punch. If you are a fan of the genre, you can't go wrong."

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322592737&sr=8-1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Starting to have a few sales in the UK!

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Rick Shapiro's Spoken Word(s)
Hosted by Emery Emery

Featuring:

Frank Mundo
Nadejda Klein
Terri Mintz
Rob Leach Cherie
Jonathan Menchin 
Ken Bennet

Musical Entertainment
Eric Swartz

Tuesday December 20th, 2011
Vlad the Retailer
704 Heliotrope Dr. 
Los Angeles, CA 90029
8 pm to 10 pm

Learn more about The Brubury Tales and Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy by Frank Mundo
http://www.amazon.com/Frank-Mundo/e/B004KUAB1Y/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

12 5 star reviews for Gary the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories on Amazon and Goodreads. Check it out. Only 99cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324611487&sr=1-1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories is a collection of 12 short stories all previously published and the first chapter of my novel The Brubury Tales for only 99 cents...86p in the UK....FREE if you have kindle prime lending.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325286805&sr=8-1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

5 Stars: An exciting series of short stories which reads like a novel

This is ostensibly a series of short stories, but because of the common theme and character of the narrator J.T. Glass, it feels much more like a novel. The reader is led through a series of situations J.T. finds himself in --- sometimes from childhood, sometimes adolescence, and sometimes adulthood --- and sees those situations through J.T.'s eyes. Those eyes are ironic, intelligent, and full of humor about things that would otherwise be impossible to cope with.

Reading this book is something of an emotional adventure. The situations are so shocking, and so varied, that there's never a point at which you can guess what's coming next. But the heart of the book --- the tone which is maintained throughout --- is kind enough that the ride can be endured, and is worth going on.

Oh, and most importantly. This book is written with an artist's eye (a fact which is hinted at in the very first story). Phrases are used symmetrically, popping up meaning one thing at one moment, and something much richer at another. The language, the pacing, and the mood are all established carefully.

If you ignore the attention poured into it, the end result is a book which reads smoothly and easily. If you care to, though, it's also a book worth studying.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be reading from my new book Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories on Tuesday, JAn 17th. If you're around come check it out:

Featured readers:

Hannes Phinney
Jenna Lee
Betty Goldstein
Nikki Levvy
Oscar Sagastume
Barry Niekrug
Nadjesda Klein
Frank Mundo

The show will start at 8p.

Address is 704 Heliotrope, cross street Melrose, 2 blocks west of Vermont.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Another 5-star review for Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories from a reader in the UK (only 77p in the UK)

This is an excellent series of short stories, all based around a single character at various stages of his life, in a variety of different situations.

Every story carries a different moral dilemma and Mundo handles each of them expertly. I was delighted to find that other readers had enjoyed and rated this collection as highly as me, and indeed, this work is deserving of the high praise.

Powerful writing is coupled with an outstanding level of editing and this combines to create some superb use of language. The observational "quirks" within the writing are carefully thought out and the reader finds that they are soon sharing the thoughts and emotions of the central character, as if they were present at the time.

Read the full review at Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Very exciting. Got another 5-star review for my new book Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy

This is a series of short tales based upon the same character, J T, as he stumbles his way through life. From childhood to adulthood, you are exposed to every sort of intimate thought as he tells stories of moral dilemmas, embarrassing moments, and other memorable times. You watch as he wrestles with his own conscience while handling varying degrees of stress in everyday life.

Frank Mundo's writing style is pure art, with an incredible ability to see and describe every nuance so perfectly that he forces the reader to experience the emotions, picture the setting, and live the story. He easily switches from humor to darkness, and can elicit laugh-out-loud chuckles as well as tears.

The exquisite writing, outstanding editing, and interesting stories make this a must read.

Read more at amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I was interviewed by the Los Angeles Public Library in Cypress Park. They invited me to read from my first book The Brubury Tales for their "Music Behind the Words" Open-Mic program in March. Very exciting.

http://cypressparklapl.blogspot.com/2012/02/conversation-with-frank-mundo.html


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Yay. My new book Gary the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories received another 5-star review today on Amazon. The review also helped the book crack Amazon's 100 top-ranked short story collections at #89. Very exciting.

5.0 out of 5 stars: A Literary Achievement!

I just finished, Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and think it's brilliant. It is literary genius! Although written with a fair amount of humor, the stories within these pages have a chilling darkness to them that compel us to stop and think about life...the many decisions we must face when growing up, chances that are lost, and paths we take that have life-changing consequences.
These stories are deftly penned, precisely edited and, for me anyway, profoundly thought-provoking. Kudos and praise to this man's story-telling abilities. I am in awe.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

This week I read from my book The Brubury Tales at the Cypress Park Public Library in Los Angeles. It was really fun. Last month they interviewed me: http://cypressparklapl.blogspot.com/2012/02/conversation-with-frank-mundo.html

I posted some pictures on my Amazon page, if you want to check it out: http://www.amazon.com/Frank-Mundo/e/B004KUAB1Y/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Yay. I got another 5-star review for Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories on Goodreads.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.multi-story.co.uk/books.html reviewed and named Gary, the Four-eyed Fairy and Other Stories a "favourite read" for April 2012. Check it out if you have a minute.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333335320&sr=8-1

"A sharply observed take on the human condition, it's full of off-beat humour, life lessons and moral dilemmas."


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories is a collection of 12 interconnected short stories all previously published in literary journals over the last ten years. There are 13 very descriptive 5-star reviews in the UK and the US if you'd like to learn more.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI

The Brubury Tales is now available for kindle -- save 73% off paperback price!! --> http://www.amazon.com/The-Brubury-Tales-ebook/dp/B007P73RT2/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

New review for _Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories_ from a reader in Venezuela

Great Slices of Life
This is a set of great short stories. They are about the life and times of J.T., a security guard. If you think this is a boring sort of protagonist, then you must rethink it all over and wait to read these tales! Be warned: some are heart-warming, others sad... some poignant. One of them even managed to offend my personal set of beliefs (I simply refuse to share a particular viewpoint with the author), but even in spite of that these tales are outstanding pieces of work.

Read the rest at amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/Frank-Mundo/e/B004KUAB1Y/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Very exciting! I was interviewed twice this week about my books and my life. I've posted links to both if you want to check them out

First, I had a Q and A with Jess C Scott http://tinyurl.com/8x94pae about writing, my favorite poets and my novel in verse, The Brubury Tales, which is now available on kindle. (The Brubury Tales made Amazon's bestseller list #81 in the UK, #40 in Italy, #99 in Spain!) http://tinyurl.com/7ajs2u6

And, on April 28th I was interviewed by Laura Lme and Cecilia Francisquini on the Verses In Motion Show on GetYourz Radio | Blog Talk Radio. It was recorded live and you can listen to it now. http://tinyurl.com/6mvmvf7 In the interview I read an excerpt from The Brubury Tales and discussed the book, its inspiration and origin.

Here's a link to some previous interviews I did with the Cypress Park branch of the LA Public Library and author Susan Whitfield http://frankmundo.wordpress.com/category/author-interviews/


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be reading from my book The Brubury Tales on Sunday, May 20th at The Last Bookstore in Los Angeles at 3 pm. If you're in the area, come check it out --> http://lastbookstorela.com/home/

The Brubury Tales is now available on kindle. http://www.amazon.com/The-Brubury-Tales-ebook/dp/B007P73RT2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2 Save 73% off the paperback.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, I was mentioned, along with my book The Brubury Tales, in this really great article called Underground Heroes on KCET's page.

http://www.kcet.org/socal/departures/landofsunshine/la-letters/underground-heroes-dispatch-1.html

Check it out if you have a minute, and please like the page


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be reading The Brubury Tales at Beyond Baroque Literary and Community Arts Center on Friday June 15. More info --> http://www.experiencela.com/calendar/event/46394

Get it on Kindle http://www.amazon.com/The-Brubury-Tales-ebook/dp/B007P73RT2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Last month I won a performance poetry contest and the prize was studio time to record myself reading from my book The Brubury Tales --> http://tinyurl.com/6t8h2jd


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

On Sept 11, I'll be at a book signing for "¡Ban This!: The BSP Anthology of [email protected] Literature" at the Cypress Park Library. http://cypressparklapl.blogspot.com/2012/07/ban-this-sept-11th.html


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Try a sample... http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005D7KFHI


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

My collection of 12 connected short stories is back on sale at 99 cents right now. Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories. There are 13 very descriptive 5- and 4-star reviews in the US and the UK. Check it out --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005D7KFHI/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories is #free on #kindle today --> http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Another great review for Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories, 12 connected short stories for only 99 cents:

4 stars: Wonderful quick read:

"I am still reading Mr. Mundo's collection of short stories and am so glad that I picked this book up. The stories are quick, to the point and don't disappoint. The writing is sharp - sometimes witty and sometimes poignant - never dull."

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary the four-eyed Fairy and other stories is back at 99 cents for a while. Check out the sample. 12 short stories.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been writing short stories for 15 years, and I've had more than 30 stories published in magazines and journals in print and online. _Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories_ is a collection of 12 of my very best stories for only $1.49. No, it's not about fairies -- not that's there's anything wrong with that. Instead, these stories are all interconnected general/contemporary pieces that read like a novel. There are currently 25 very descriptive 5- and 4-star reviews on Amazon US, UK and Goodreads if you'd like to learn more. The books has reached Amazon's bestselling short story list in the U.S., the U.K., Germany, Italy and Spain and was named a Favorite Read by multi-story.co.uk.

Try the sample: http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Betsy>_


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Read "A Conversation Piece" the opening short story to my collection of 12 stories called Gary the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories here --> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005D7KFHI


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Indiereader reviews Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories --> http://indiereader.com/2014/01/gary-four-eyed-fairy-stories/

Now available on Smashwords.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Very cool! My latest book "Different" is nominated for The 2014 BigAl's Books and Pals Readers' Choice Awards in the #Fantasy Books category.

Check it out, and vote for your favorites--> http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2014/03/readers-choice2.html


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

2014 Readers' Choice Award nominee at BigAl's Books and Pals

I'm pleased to announce that my novella, Different, is up for the 2014 Readers' Choice Award for Fantasy books at BigAl's Books and Pals.

Published on December 9th, 2013, Different tells the story of 12-year-old Gregory Gourde, a bright yet awkward kid who experiences certain physical changes one morning that even puberty can't explain: his head has become a watermelon.

What follows is an audacious exploration of what it really means to be different in this dark yet humorous nod to Kafka's "Metamorphosis" and Carroll's "Alice in Wonderland". Different also includes a dozen original woodcut-inspired black-and-white illustrations by Keith Draws.

Different was reviewed by BigAl's Books and Pals on December 31, 2013, which you can read here --> http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2013/12/different-frank-mundo.html

If you've read and liked Different, please take a minute to vote for it in the Fantasy Category at http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2014/03/readers-choice-spotlight-fantasy.html?m=1 using the Rafflecopter application/form. Just for voting you are entered to win prizes and free books. Check it out. And thank you for your support.

Different is now available in ebook and paperback versions on Amazon. Visit my Amazon author page for more info on all of my books --> http://www.amazon.com/Frank-Mundo/e/B004KUAB1Y/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Get Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories for whatever price you want, including Free, at #Smashwords --> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/392523


----------

